# Special request



## Linarestribe (Feb 22, 2014)

Hey folks. 

I have a special request I was hoping someone could help me with. I recently lost a lot of weight which has been a life changer for me. I was wondering if someone could make me a pen from my old leather belt with some aluminum and white plastic on a virage kit. I have the kit and the pieces all cut up and ready to go. I would like a CA finish. This means a lot to me so I want it done well. 

Anyone willing?
Thanks
Jorge


----------



## Mr Vic (Feb 22, 2014)

Jorge,

Looked at you ETSY site and it looks like you have the skills to turn it. Is there a significance to having someone else turn it?

I could do it if you like.

Vic


----------



## raar25 (Feb 24, 2014)

Funny this request came at just this time. I made a leather pen blank with aluminum in it this weekend.  I will post a picture when I get a chance later. There is a nice tutorial in the library about making a leather pen.


----------



## D.Oliver (Feb 24, 2014)

Congrats on the weight loss!  What a great momemento.


----------



## Linarestribe (Feb 24, 2014)

Thanks for the kind words Vic. I've stopped turning recently and sold most of my tools after a job change and little time to turn. 



Mr Vic said:


> Jorge,
> 
> Looked at you ETSY site and it looks like you have the skills to turn it. Is there a significance to having someone else turn it?
> 
> ...


----------



## Linarestribe (Feb 24, 2014)

Thanks, 92 lbs so far. I feel amazing.



D.Oliver said:


> Congrats on the weight loss!  What a great momemento.


----------



## Linarestribe (Feb 24, 2014)

Can't wait to see it.



raar25 said:


> Funny this request came at just this time. I made a leather pen blank with aluminum in it this weekend.  I will post a picture when I get a chance later. There is a nice tutorial in the library about making a leather pen.


----------



## Edgar (Feb 24, 2014)

Linarestribe said:


> Thanks, 92 lbs so far. I feel amazing.



That's quite an accomplishment - congratulations!


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Feb 24, 2014)

Pm sent


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Feb 24, 2014)

Pm sent.


----------

